# éditeur d'organigramme



## peon.master (21 Février 2005)

Sur mac, il n'y a pas vraiment de solution 100% gratuite pour faire des organigrammes. C'est pourquoi je me suis lancé dans le développement de xGram.

Bien, sûr, c'est loin d'etre fini et pour l'instant, on ne peut pas sauver ni ouvrir. (mais ça viendra, je veux juste pas avoir trop de versions de document différentes avant la finale)
Mais on peut créer des documents, ajouter des boites, les relier entre elles et la gestion des groupes d'objets prédéfinis existe.

De ceux qui veulent répondre, j'attend aussi des idées d'amélioration, report d'éventuel bugs etc, si c'est vraiment une appli de m**** qui ne sert à rien ou d'autres choses !

Ensuite, mais c'est une idée vague et difficilement réalisable, faire cohabiter xCode et xGram. Chaque boite correspondrait a une ou plusiieurs méthodes et cela permettrait d'avoir un organigramme du programme et de mieux visualiser le fonctionnement du soft en développement.
merci a tous


----------



## ntx (21 Février 2005)

peon.master a dit:
			
		

> Ensuite, mais c'est une idée vague et difficilement réalisable, faire cohabiter xCode et xGram. Chaque boite correspondrait a une ou plusiieurs méthodes et cela permettrait d'avoir un organigramme du programme et de mieux visualiser le fonctionnement du soft en développement.
> merci a tous


Oublies, Apple est deja sur le coup : ce s'appelle XCode 2.0, livre avec Tiger dans quelques semaines 
Sinon pour faire des diagrammes UML gratuits, il y a Poseidon.


----------



## peon.master (21 Février 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Oublies, Apple est deja sur le coup : ce s'appelle XCode 2.0, livre avec Tiger dans quelques semaines


ça c'est une bonne nouvelle! J'acheterai Tiger juste pour avoir ça. Pour l'instant je fais tous mes orga. sur papier. 



			
				ntx a dit:
			
		

> Sinon pour faire des diagrammes UML gratuits, il y a Poseidon.


Je ne connaissais pas, je télécharge tout de suite la démo. Mais apparemment c'est pas gratuit. (devenu payant je pense).

Pour xGram, je ne désespère pas les organigrammes sont utilies pour beaucoup d'autres choses !


----------



## ntx (21 Février 2005)

Non c'est toujours gratuit pour la "Community Editon", ils l'ont juste un peu "cachée" : ici


----------



## GrandGibus (21 Février 2005)

Le réel interet de Poseidon (ou MagicDraw) est que ces modeleurs génèrent du XMI (standard xml descriptif de la modélisation réalisée).

Par la suite, il existe des outils pour générer du code à partir de ces fichiers XMI (AndroMDA par exemple). Car faut bien avouer, que le seul interet (outre l'aspect documentation) est dans la génération de code !


Par contre, il est un point où Poseidon échoue (et où MagicDraw fait payer au prix fort), c'est la capacité des modeleurs à référencer d'autres modelisations (et ainsi pouvoir référencer les entités définies dans l'import)... Ceci à des fins de programmation modulaire.

T'as peut-être un coup à jouer, car on a fait le tour du oueb, et il n'existe pas de tel modeleur.


----------



## peon.master (22 Février 2005)

Mon but premier n'était pas de pouvoir générer du code. (poseidon est nouveau pour moi, merci ntx pour le lien) mais plûtot de faire qqch qui soit entre omnigraffle et flowchart maker.

De pouvoir par la suite egalement (dans l'éventualité où l'on peut faire des plugin pour xCode) référencer des parties de code. Ainsi, on aurait un organigramme représentant un algorithme complexe et l'on pourrait déterminer quelles instructions sont utilisées pour chaque case. Cela dans le but de faciliter la création de l'algo.


> Oublies, Apple est deja sur le coup : ce s'appelle XCode 2.0, livre avec Tiger dans quelques semaines



Bon, Apple nous prévoit déja ça, mais on a toujours pas de programme d'organigramme gratuit pour l'instant (arbre généalogique, hiérarchie etc)

PS: pour GrandGibus, je retiens quand-même l'idée, mais pour l'instant je ne sais pas trop de quoi on parle


----------



## arnolix (22 Février 2005)

J'arrive pas à le décompresser ton .zip 

Moi ca m'interesse car Poseïdon c'est un gros morceau...


----------



## peon.master (22 Février 2005)

arnolix a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive pas à le décompresser ton .zip
> 
> Moi ca m'interesse car Poseïdon c'est un gros morceau...



Il y avait effectivement un problème !! J'ai mal transféré sur le FTP. Maintenant c'est résolu:

xGram ici!


----------



## arnolix (23 Février 2005)

Bien maintenant il se décompresse. Reste qu' il ne se lance pas lorsque je clique dessus.

N'aurais-tu pas oublié de nous mettre une version deployement de ton soft au lieu de developpement ?


----------



## peon.master (24 Février 2005)

arnolix a dit:
			
		

> Bien maintenant il se décompresse. Reste qu' il ne se lance pas lorsque je clique dessus.
> 
> N'aurais-tu pas oublié de nous mettre une version deployement de ton soft au lieu de developpement ?



Merci pour ta patience ...   
effectivement j'ai fait cette erreur.   (enfin je crois car maintenant ça marche)

xGram fonctionnel

Je suis maintenant en train de faire un système de formes libres (dessinable par l'utilisateur) en plus du rectangle et du rectangle aux coins arrondis.

puis je changerai l'apparence des flèches mais ça je sais pas trop comment faire au mieux (pour que ce soit joli)


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (20 Juin 2011)

UP

Ce serait vraiment sympa de pouvoir tester ton logiciel mais

le lien ne fonctionne plus

merci


----------

